# What could have happened??



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but some ears back, we had a black and white cat. B-scotch's bratty, whiney sister Mikey. well she was a fat cat, all she did each day was eat, drink, sleep. she was my brother's cat, as B-scotch is mine. we got them when we were 6-8 years old from the MSPCA after our first cat got hit by a car. well i'd say at about age 11 or something we noticed she was all skin and bones. and she wouldn't get up to eat or anything. our vet told us to give her baby food through a syringe (baby food??? ????) well we tried. sorta conqured. but one night we were giving her her food and all of a sudden she had a hard time breathing. my mother freaked out, we had to get her to the vet, since it was open at that time. she was too busy looking for the cage. i think if we just took her as she was we would have at least made it. but she was making a terrible weazing noise, and just was gaspingfor air. we got her into the van and she was on my lap in the cage. all of a sudden she let out a blood curdling moan and that was it. 
deep down in my heart i knew she was gone......i told my mom that she stopped breathing and my brother took her out and tried to do CPR on her. unfortunately it was just her time to go. but it is still a mystery as to why she got all skin and bones. she was a "big" cat so it would have been noticable. she got all of her shots for lukemia and whatever other diseases. we couldnt run tests because those would have cost more then we could afford.
my brother loved her dearly. he made her a little coffin and put her favorite toys in it. oh he was just so heartbroken over her passing.
does anyone have a clue as to what could have happened to her?? i still say it could have been cancer but blood tests done before she passed were clear. going into the complete tests would have run a could hundred.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Was the blood test before or after she got skinny? If it was before, I don't see why a fast-growing cancer couldn't have grown out of control and taken her down after her blood test initially showed normal.
Truthfully, you will never know without a necropsy, and sometimes even then we don't get answers.

Best thing is to content yourself that she was loved and cared for as best your family could do, and in her moment of need, she WAS rushed to the vet for some sort of care. I do not think that waiting for the carrier, or not waiting, would have made any difference in the outcome.
It sounds to me like something happened internally that compromised her breathing and caused her acute distress and resulted in death.


----------

